# My 2007 Peppers Ghost Prop



## KevinS (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a link to a walk through on the construction of my yard based Peppers Ghost display.

http://members.shaw.ca/clawback/Peppers/PeppersGhost.html

This project was quite involved, and had I known how much effort would be required, I may not have started.
However, the end result was worth every second. The look on the Kids faces when they first saw this was priceless.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

That's a very ambitious attraction. You did a good job on it.


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice : )


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Pretty clever. Good job.


----------



## KevinS (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. The downside to this display is that the fundamental law of yard haunts demands I do something bigger and better this year . 
I'm thinking of combining a FCG and graveyard scene into the mix. (I better start building now....)


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice job. I would love to do something like that, but I just don't have the space. Good luck with outdoing that though, I feel your pain. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

Nothing strikes more fear in a haunter's heart than the phrase "I can't wait to see what you do next year!".

Really, really great job. That is my dream project-every year I psych myself up to start a PG but always chicken out.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow, you really did pull the illusion off very well. Great job!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome job on the ghost. Very impressive.


----------



## Con Carne (Apr 12, 2008)

that's awesome! great inspiration too. I've got this full size 1 piece plate glass door that i've been wondering what to do with , as well as a whole pile of lumber to play with , i think this might be a good project for me this year ! thanks for the post


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

wow. really nice big set up.
wish you had a video of the illusion itself


----------



## KevinS (Oct 28, 2007)

I intend to rebuild it this year with an improved ghost. I'll take more care in getting some better pictures and videos.
It always seems that after you dismantle your setup you realize you should have taken that extra evening to record things better.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Very Nice 
cant wait to see this years set-up


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow...That was fantastic. Thank you for sharing your skills and imagination. The only down side is that such inspiration has a direct impact on my wallet and time. You really should be ashamed of yourself dangling such bright and shiney things in front of children.....


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't do this for 2009 but might be ambitious enough to try it next year. Looks super good and very convincing, I like this alot!


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Aww man, great job ok the peppers ghost illusion! If you do end up making it for this year, if you have the people, what would be really cool would be to have a real person in either the scene or as the ghost. You could have a "medium" contact the lost spirits and control is with a dimmer switch, or you could do an interactive, interview with a ghoul style thing. I don't know, that always seemed like it would be a cool thing to do.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice job man! Inspirado strikes again!!


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

I was just reading up on this effect. Love it!!!


----------

